# Too much Critical Care?



## dhill711 (Jul 13, 2012)

My mini lop is on critical care via vet instructions for 3 days. She is also on meds to "stimulate her gut" and finished an antibiotic yesterday. About an hour or two after I give her critical care her poop comes out all mooshy and looks just like the critical care? I even caught her eating it blah..not sure if this is part of her "beneficial poop" or what? Is she geting too much fiber or vitamins? hmmm this morning she had alot of poop around (the regular kind only smaller) but then I gave her the critical care then the mooshy stuff? I called the vet and she said as long as she is eating/drinking/playing she is fine. Still think its odd?:?


----------



## gmas rabbit (Jul 13, 2012)

It takes awhile for the gut to catch up. You may want to give her some animal probiotics. Benebac is a good one. for 1-5 pound rabbit - l level teaspoon , 5-20 pound rabbit - 2 level teaspoons. You can mix it in pumpkin, add to your critical care or water and syringe into them. Get it every other day for at least a week. If would give it personally 2 days in a row to start.


----------



## dhill711 (Jul 13, 2012)

Thank You! I am giving her ben-bac the one in the tube. She loves it lol! I hope her gut catches up soon I want my binky girl back!


----------



## majorv (Jul 13, 2012)

If it were me I'd give the Benebac for two days and then see. If you overdo you could end up with the opposite problem.


----------



## dhill711 (Jul 13, 2012)

majorv wrote:


> If it were me I'd give the Benebac for two days and then see.Â  If you overdo you could end up with the opposite problem.



If you give her too much ben-bac what will happen?:confused2:


----------



## majorv (Jul 13, 2012)

The objective is to get the balance of bacteria in her gut back to normal. I'm thinking that what the vet has given her is already suppose to be helping in that respect becauseantibiotics can upset that balance. I'm just agreeing withwhat the other poster said and give her the benebac once/day for a day or two andthen see how she is.


----------



## dhill711 (Jul 13, 2012)

majorv wrote:


> The objective is to get the balance of bacteria in her gut back to normal.Â  I'm thinking that what the vet has given her is already suppose to be helping in that respect becauseÂ antibiotics can upset that balance.Â  I'm just agreeing withÂ what the other poster said and give her the benebac once/day for a day or two andÂ then see how she is.Â Â Â



oh ok so I already gave her it for two days..should I stop? she is finally getting bigger poop yay! The other poop is still mushy and she is still eating great. I also stopped the critical care because the vet said 3 days only. So if she stops eating I should restart it? I have to say she is doing so much better she actually did a binky today! Please tell me when this medication is through she will be ok? Why do bunnies have so many tummy problems? :?


----------



## majorv (Jul 13, 2012)

A rabbit's gut can be sensitive to changes, whether its food or medications. If she's eating then you shouldn't need the Critical Care. Are you giving her hay? That canprovide roughage and help get things back to normal.


----------



## dhill711 (Jul 14, 2012)

majorv wrote:


> A rabbit's gut can be sensitive to changes, whether its food or medications.Â  If she's eating then you shouldn't need the Critical Care.Â  Are you giving her hay?Â  That canÂ provide roughage and help get things back to normal.Â Â



yes she is eating just the western timothy hay now. I am so afraid to give her anything besides that now. I thought having a bunny would be easy but boy oh boy has it proven to be tough. Love her so much so I want to do what is right for her.


----------



## majorv (Jul 14, 2012)

Wehave very few health problems with our rabbits. You might try giving her some pellets and then wait and see how she does before adding anything else.


----------



## dhill711 (Jul 14, 2012)

majorv wrote:


> WeÂ have very few health problems with our rabbits.Â  You might try giving her some pellets and then wait and see how she does before adding anything else.



Everytime I give her pellets (gave her 5 about 4 days ago) she gets gas/constipation I just dont get it. Its the oxbow pellets recommended by the vet. Why is her belly so sensitive? Do you think she will get tummy troubles if I add orchard hay to her current hay for variety?


----------



## majorv (Jul 14, 2012)

All you can do is try. Just start with a little and gradually increase the mix. If the Oxbow pellets don't agree with her then switch to something else, maybe something with different main ingredients.


----------



## dhill711 (Jul 14, 2012)

majorv wrote:


> All you can do is try.Â  Just start with a little and gradually increase the mix.Â  If the Oxbow pellets don't agree with her then switch to something else, maybe something with different main ingredients.



Thank You! We had her on the kaytee pellets for juvenille rabbits but she was gassy/constipated on that so vet switched her to oxbow. Maybe she is jus too young? I really think they weaned her to early I got her at 6 weeks from pet store. Maybe her tummy will grow out of this? We have had 2 trips to the vet so far for gas, poor gal. She is doing better now that they gave her that medicine and eating just the hay. Why am I so afraid to introduce her to different stuff? Lord its like having a new baby in the house lol I get up 3-4 times a night to check on her! yawn:zzzzz


----------

